# Angry Lib DA's



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!
Federal court overturns order blocking ICE arrests in Mass. courthouses - The Boston Globe


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I love the picture with the article. It looks like they're awaiting their own arraignment.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Or some hairbag just farted..


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

the comments are awesome!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> the comments are awesome!


Your MIA for such a long time and THIS is what you come back with? YUCK!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> Your MIA for such a long time and THIS is what you come back with? YUCK!


 I guess sarcasm doesnt translate well in text...Ill give myself a spanking


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I guess sarcasm doesnt translate well in text...Ill give myself a spanking


You do that, and make it hurt!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I guess sarcasm doesnt translate well in text...Ill give myself a spanking


Just when I had put THAT video out of my mind....



k12kop said:


> You do that, and make it hurt!


JAP used to have his own thread that covered all that. MassCops when "R" rated and he had to end it. The NC-17/Non-Rated days were always at risk of being raided by the morals squad.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> Just when I had put THAT video out of my mind....
> 
> JAP used to have his own thread that covered all that. MassCops when "R" rated and he had to end it. The NC-17/Non-Rated days were always at risk of being raided by the morals squad.


I made a small fortune selling it though....reminds me, you still owe me 19.95


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I made a small fortune selling it though....reminds me, you still owe me 19.95


Since when did it go UP by $10?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> Since when did it go UP by $10?


interest and penalties


----------

